# Vintage Bicycle Show Tacoma WA this Sat



## jerrywge (Aug 23, 2007)

Anybody way out west might want to check out the big vintage bicycle councours this coming Saturday the 25th in Tacoma WA, will be held at the Harold LeMay annual open house, if you want more details just google Harold LeMay or LeMay Museum, or this blog http://classicbicycles.blogspot.com/

Last year we had close to 100 nice ballooners in a judged event, about 3,000 classic cars, 50 tear drop trailers, and well over 7,000 attendees. The venues and staging alone are simply AMAZING!!!!

This years featured bike are Sears products, but all old bicycle are welcome, lot's of fun.

Jerry G


----------

